

From Broke To $3M+ Raised In A Year - AndreasLuckey
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/09/plain-vanilla-scores-2-4m-series-a-to-turn-its-multiplayer-quiz-games-into-something-more/

======
jokull
For those interested, we’re creating a multi-platform trivia game. We’ll have
many satellite apps which will help us bring in new users, and one main app
where people can create a profile and discover many topics. Further down the
road we intend to open up to user submitted trivia and hopefully have a
healthy community of trivia fans. If this sounds interesting to you please
have a look at our site www.plainvanilla.is and look at the available jobs.

------
colemorrison
"But then came twilight." Oh for all the souls it devoured I can now rest
knowing it saved one company.

